
Show HN: Walletjs – A little library to handle money amounts - dleitee
https://github.com/dleitee/walletjs
======
dkvuejss
Are there issues to resolve?

~~~
dleitee
See this page:
[https://github.com/dleitee/walletjs/issues](https://github.com/dleitee/walletjs/issues)

------
kttjs
nice job!!!

~~~
dleitee
Thanks

